# Miffy



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

My darling Miffy passed away yesterday. She was a wonderful companion and I miss her very much. 

Miffy was one of the "original duo" that was offered to me by a friend-her rat had babies and I agreed to take two, Miffy and Becky. I was also asked to bring home their momma, Sprinkles, who was kind enough to supply my heart with Pimento, Gotham, Robot, and Twenty-Six. They are all gone now, but because of them, I now also love Beezus, Rosie, Scoots, and Tidbit. Thank you for loving me. 

D


----------



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your little Miffy  I know its awful losing a dear rattie friend 

rip little miffy


----------



## Hippy (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sorry to hear about miffy. :[
Im sure she is peacefully sleeping now.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

RIP Miffy


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## DFW_Rat_Luvr (Aug 29, 2007)

From the bottom of my heart, Im so sorry for your loss.


----------

